# Sunday Open Houses - Photo Heavy



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I was only able to get to 4 of the 8 open houses on the first day of the West Coast Regional Meet. There was a tremendous Estate Sale in the morning to start things off and everyone walked away happy. There were over 40 locomotives and 100 railcars being sold at bargain prices.

One of my favorite layouts was open in San Rafael, CA.









The layout is quite spectacular and the crowd was steady all day.









The mining area was looking good. The critter goes back and forth using a Split Jaw reversing unit.










Includes Lights and Sound!









This layouts location has a spectacular backdrop.









He runs a computerized block system with working lights and semaphores. 










One more shot with Mt. Tamalpais in the background.










They were running steam at the next layout. 



















Past the falls.









I made it to Jack Verducci's just as everything was shutting down. We spent over an hour taliking after everyone left.









Everyone loves a parade!









Over 40 layouts open the next few days. I'll be prepping my layout for Wednesday so I won't be able to go.
Russ


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gnichols (Jan 9, 2008)

You have a wonderfully landscaped layout. Good job. Gary


----------

